# System Requirement Labs but for the Mac



## Nameisnobody (Oct 3, 2006)

I looked into that website, but it isn't compatible with the Mac.  
But w/e, is there any other good site out there similar to the SRL site where you can find out if your comp (preferaly Mac) can play that particular game?


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

Nameisnobody said:


> I looked into that website, but it isn't compatible with the Mac.
> But w/e, is there any other good site out there similar to the SRL site where you can find out if your comp (preferaly Mac) can play that particular game?


I'm sorry, but I have no idea what you're talking about. What isn't compatible with the Mac OS? What is SRL? What does "w/e" mean?


----------



## Nameisnobody (Oct 3, 2006)

w/e means whatever, just my shortened version. I hope it didn't phase you in a way when you read it.

SRL is System Requirement Lab, which is a site that can check your computer on whether or not it can handle a particular computer game. 
I went to that site, hoping to find out whether or not my Mac can handle a game I'm looking at. But, surprise surprise, SRL can only work on PCs. No Macs.
For further information, check out the Games Forum for more details about SRL.

Hope that helps with your inquiries VegasACF.


----------



## Nameisnobody (Oct 3, 2006)

Any people out there know a Mac substitue for System Requirement Labs?

Hopefully there is a sub.


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

Thanks for the explanation. It greatly helped. Fret not about my being phased. That's my normal state of being! 

If there's a particular game you're looking for the system requirements will be listed on (a) the box the game comes in; (b) the developer's web page for the game; (c) any reviews of the game.

And, fwiw, Aspyr has a handy-dandy application called something like "Game Agent" that will list all the games Aspyr has produced and will tell you if your computer lives up to the games' expectations.


----------



## Nameisnobody (Oct 3, 2006)

Ah thats nice to know man.
Thanks for the help VegasACF.

By the way, isn't Aspyr a game developer?


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

Yes. That's why they've produced the Game Agent (or whatever it's called) software. You can download it from their web site (www.aspyr.com). Of course it will only tell you about compatibility with _their_ games, but it's better than nothing!

Best of luck.


----------

